# Your fish series 7: Corydoras



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It's been a while since we've moved on with the fish series.

Lets hear about _your_ Cory's.
What types do you keep?
Do they spawn for you?
Which is your favorte kind (if it's possible to pick just one. )?
How many do you generally keep in a group?

Of course, feel free to share anything else you'd like to discuss about the cute little guys as well.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The only cory's I've had any luck with is the albino's. I've tried some other varieties but they never seem to live long. So with that said, the albino's are my favorite. I currently have 3 in my 30G tank and so far they have not spawned.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Of the species I've kept Corydoras julii is my favorite. C. sterbai is on the top of my list of fish to get and will probably replace C. julii when I can afford $13.00/fish. I generally try to keep corys in groups of 11 or more since their behavior gets more interesting on an almost logrithmic scale as the numbers increase. C. pygmaeus and C. hastatus are great in massive schools of 20+ if you have the money to buy them. To be honest, I can't think of a bad thing to say about Corydoras and would recommend them for almost any aquarium with suitable water quality.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I have the normal bronze cories (aeneas). I have the initial two and one who was their fry. There were initially two babies although the other one must have passed away. I hadn't seen it since the day I introduced them both into the main tank (I had removed the eggs from the glass). The baby is an adult now, but is shorter in body than the parents. It makes for a cuter cory! (if that seems possible). I let the other fish eat the eggs now although they haven't spawned in some time.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Right now the only cory I have is one lonely albino... it won't be lonely for long though, when I go back to school I'm planning on giving him to one of my friends so he can join her little pack of 4 or 5 albinos. Years ago, however, I had a little tribe of 5 panda cories whom I absolutely loved, the last survivor of that group finally died a few months ago, and he lived through two cross country moves! Hardy little fellow, I miss him. 

The best part about pandas, IMHO is that they stay pretty small, sort of in scale in a planted tetra tank. They're pretty rare in my area fish stores but I'm keeping an eye out for them all the time. I've never had them spawn but maybe this next time around they will, since I now have a much more stable home for them.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

My favorite Corydoras is by far Corydoras sterbai. I had six of them before Hurricane Wilma (sigh), and they were amazing little fish that would constantly scuttle around throughout the tank in a group. I plan to actually get them again, but this time more like 8-10. I can get them for around 7.50$ each.

I've also tried C. schwartzi, C. julii, and C. aeneus at different points. All nice fish. I once scored a nice discovery at a Pet Supermarket -- C. metae at only 1.99 each! These Corydoras are absolutely beautiful with their stocky proportions and black mask across their eyes. I've also kept C. panda, but did not find them as entertaining as the C. metae although they both are of a very similar appearance.

My two favorites have to be C. metae and C. sterbai.

Carlos


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*corys*



trenac said:


> The only cory's I've had any luck with is the albino's. I've tried some other varieties but they never seem to live long. So with that said, the albino's are my favorite. I currently have 3 in my 30G tank and so far they have not spawned.


Back in the day when I had two 10 gallons I loved my albino cories (RIP) the would not spawn Untill I stoped adding salt to the tank and lowered the ph, they would usually spawn after a water change. My problem was they loved to eat there eggs.
Angel


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*corys*

I love my cories they are the clowns \\/ of the tank, currently I have 2 bandit cories, 3 green cories, 1 pigmy(?) cories. I have learned one thing about cat fish the hard way they are prone to worms, once your tank becomes infested you need a pig de-wormer like Levamsole (only available online through a livestock/ farmers co-op site, its $$). To wipe out the worms I lost half of my fish before I figured out what they had , now all my fish especially my cories get a de-worming before going in my main tank. Nematodes are [smilie=e:. 
Angel:-D


----------



## Dan (Aug 6, 2005)

I love C. pygmaus and C. hastatus. love how tiny they are. I really like the panda cories, but always have trouble keeping them alive. I heard they are one of the easiest and people even breed them, but no such luck here


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

I have about 9 paleatus. I say "about" because I initially bought 7, one jumped, then months and months later, I discovered this one little guy swimming around the bottom. My first baby!
Last week, I noticed at least one other new baby!! I think there are two of them. They have been spawning like crazy lately. Not sure if it's because I've been trying to reduce the hardness of my water, or if I've been somehow been putting colder water in the tanks.
However, there are eggs all over the glass and some plants every few days. My tank it densely planted, so I keep hoping more babies make it.
Cories are the cutest fish! Sometimes I have to fight the urge to scoop them up and kiss them.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Mmmm i like corydoras..

I cant place favourites since so i like so many...
i guess i can say that the top 2 would be C. hastatus and C.hasbrosus.
Currently i have a school of about 30 c.pygmayeus and C.hastatus in total... will probably set up a 120gal iwagami tank in the future and put in about 300pcs of C.hastatus and C. hasbrosus in total. i just love them pygmy cories.. when they are in a large school they play around too.. my favourite fish of all time as they are so interactive.
We are lucky to get them cheap here in singapore.. only about $1.50US for C.hastatus. They are AMAZING schoolers!! i cant stop talking!! hahaha.. i love them!
TO breed.. just give them a good meal of tubifex worms then just follow with a change of water.. make sure you use cooler water...about 3-5 degress colder than what you normally have them in and if they are ready... you usually see eggs in about a week or 2.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Boy, it is hard to choose a favorite, isn't it??  I guess I'd have to say the Adolphoi's if I had to pick just one though.

I just did a rough tally, and I have about 75 of the cute little guys.
Here's what I have.

Aeneus (Albino and regular) - 20
Panda - 6
Adolphoi - 5
Melini - 3
Schwartzi - 8 - 10
Paleatus - 2
Sterbai - 6
Melanistius Guama - 5
Pygmy - 20 - 25

Did I mention that I like Cory's?? :-D

The Aeneus spawn regularly for me. I'd really like to see some of the expensive ones join in on the act, though.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I keep corydoras schwartzii.

He reminds me of an old man.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

I have 7 Habrosus, they are downright adorable and cute to boot too !


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Another vote for the Corydorus habrosus and pygmaeus. I had a small group of each and they were a hoot to watch. Mine used to play follow the leader all over the tank. Heck, when I was keeping discus, one in particular used to hitch a ride on the discus. Pretty funny.

Bailin


----------



## wolfbane (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi all, I keep Corydoras Robinae with my discus. They are great little guys.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow... my cories don't really seem to hang out together much, except when they are spawning. Other people say how they stay in little groups, but not mine.....


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I have Bronze & Albino C. aeneus. The albinos spawned back on 10/17. I have ~50 survivors to date. I also have C. habrosas & C. pymeaus. C. pygmeaus is my favorite the way they school and swim all over the tank. I keep no less than 6 in a group.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

about 4 years ago I bought 3 julii and three bronze. About a year later I had 2 juhlii and 13 bronze 

The bronze spawned like crazy. I never found the body of my julii. In a huge co2 mess all but my two julii died. I still have them to this day. I swear they are the two toughest fish in the world. They are never far apart. I'm thinking of getting a couple more. But they seem perfectly happy having the entire bottom of the tank alone as a couple. Lots of food 
Here's a pic of one of the little guys.


----------



## cousin it2 (Mar 20, 2004)

I keep C. panda and C. Sterbai in my planted discus tank and they seem to love the higher temperatures, I initially added 4 C. panda and 7 C. sterbai and there are now around 20-30 C. Panda living in there along with about 20 C. Sterbai.
they are spawning quite readily at temps of 84f and although the survival rate is not great they are multiplying with no intervention from me. Every few months I have to empty out the Eheim pro2 canister filter to check for young cories as I have found a few living in the bottom of that as well, hardy fish cories.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow I had no idea these were such a popular fish. I also didn't know they were kept in such large schools. I've never had any but that may have to change soon.

Bill


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

i put in another post about fish but i will in this one too. I was told It was a 3 line cory but I dont gt s much when I google that name maybe someone here knows. Some look similar but not the same.

Exuse the butt ugly rocks, I got rid of them thankfully. The fish I still have


----------

